# Pregnant or fat????



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

is my goat fat or pregnant she was exposed to a buck for a couple of hours in august, she wasn't in heat i don't think that normally happens later here i normally breed now but am wondering if she is already pregnant. /Users/jessicaseretny/Pictures/DSCN7607.JPG


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually she looks a bit underweight. Definitely no fat on her. Are you currently milking her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see a filling udder there, did she just begin to fill or has she been that way?

She is a bit under weight, how is her lower eye membrane color?

What are you feeding her?

Her tailhead is quite dropped looking, but, if she was in with a buck in August and took, that would put her around the 3 month bred mark.


----------



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeh milking twice a day she get grain and loads of hay and veg sometimes. She always produces loads of milk she my best milker. She would be 3 months gone if she is. If not I'm need to take her to the buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Has she shown any signs of heat?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I read somewhere on here that drying off a doe three months in to pregnancy will allow them time to dry up and start to produce colostrum for the next batch of kids.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Im pretty sure she isnt bred she doesnt have much going on on her right side. She looks like my uncles alpines do he can feed them all he wants but they wont loose that underweight look and they arnt wormy, it seems to me its just the dairy way


----------



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

They never seem to show Signs of heat. Can only dry off if I know she is pregnant usually do that around Christmas. She is a saneen. Got them from a fench milk farm, where they keep them inside and feed just hay. So they are the only goats I know that won't eat grass. Have to put the horse in there enclosure every now and then to keep it tidy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Why can you only dry off if they are pregnant?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to ask the same as Karen.


----------



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

only because i will lose the milk production, i only have three, one is drying through old age, i can dry her but would prefer not to without her being pregnant then i know she will be producing milk again for me in a few months. i took her to the buck today, the other days he has shown no interest but today he hoped straight on and did his business like he did with the other one a few days ago, so i think all is normal.


----------



## TATN3712 (Dec 13, 2013)

Warning Graphic: Rump image.

Can you tell if my girl is pregnant? This is my first time as a goat mommy.
I bought her a month ago and the owner said that she had been running with the buck and that she believed she was pregnant. Her shape hasn't really changed this past month. Her sides are fairly sunken in, but they have been this whole month. Her spine is more prominent then my other 3 goats. But they are different breeds. The previous owner thought she would have her baby this month. But since there has been no change in her shape I am wondering if that is accurate. There isn't a big bag. But this would be her 2nd pregnancy and she does have "developed" teets. If that is the right way to phrase that.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

TATN3712 said:


> Warning Graphic: Rump image.
> 
> Can you tell if my girl is pregnant? This is my first time as a goat mommy.
> I bought her a month ago and the owner said that she had been running with the buck and that she believed she was pregnant. Her shape hasn't really changed this past month. Her sides are fairly sunken in, but they have been this whole month. Her spine is more prominent then my other 3 goats. But they are different breeds. The previous owner thought she would have her baby this month. But since there has been no change in her shape I am wondering if that is accurate. There isn't a big bag. But this would be her 2nd pregnancy and she does have "developed" teets. If that is the right way to phrase that.


One how old is she and two what breed is she? I think she could be but im not very good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be good to start your own thread.

Can you can take pics of her full back end with her tail naturally up?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, she doesn't look fat...and has a little bulge on the right, but doesn't look like she's close to kidding..:/.


----------



## TATN3712 (Dec 13, 2013)

I believe she is 2 years old and is an alpine.

I will try to take a picture of her naturally holding up her tail. That could need a miracle, b/c anytime I go behind her she locks her tail down tight! 

Starting a new thread is a good idea. I will see if I can figure out how to do that.:-D


----------



## TATN3712 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Update*

She was in fact pregnant (3 months along at the time of the picture) and she just had twins 3 weeks ago.


----------

